# Golf R32 OR BMW 330 ci sports



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I am changing my TT and I have it down to two cars.

1. 1 year old BMW 330ci with every extra (sat nav, tv, full black leather, sports seats, Harmon Kardon hi-fi, DVD, xenons, electric seats, parking sensors, armrest, m pack, m alloys, bluetooth car kit, voice control system). It has 13,000 miles on the clock and is as new, it is however auto. Â£29,995

2. Golf R32 3 month old demonstrator with 3000 miles, cloth heated seats, sunroof and then standard spec. In silver and the drive is great ;D Â£22,495

I would get Â£20K against the BMW and only Â£18,225 against the Golf. The Golf will not be available until April.

Two completely different cars. The Golf is engaging and the engine is something else. The ride is very firm and you don't get a great deal of miles for your money. The BMW is luxury and the kit is fun. Not sure how often I would watch the TV though.

Your thoughts please...


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

Id go for the BMW, i drive one now all be it only a 318 coupe (you try to afford one on a police wage :'( ) But i love it, coming from a TT was a bit of a downer, but the BM is a great car. Id pick it over a golf anyday (oh and the golfs v6 are high targets like subaru and evo's for key robbings!!)
Andy


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Forgot to mention that I was also offered a brand new A3 2 FSI with 6 cd changer in black with sports wheels as a swap for my TT :-/ The sensible one :-/


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I've also got an A3 2.0FSI Sport and it is a very nice car indeed. Whenever I drive it, I miss the wooooosh of the turbo, but once you get used to the engine your driving style adapts quite easily.

The A3 is a very good looking car and the build quality is superb. It steers and handles a million times better than the old model A3. One thing that is very noticeable with the A3 is the very smooth gear change compared to the TT's.

It is very economical too. 40mpg is excellent for a 2 litre engine.

Having said all that, may i suggest the A3 3.2 quattro. You can get it in S-Line trim, which includes 18" RS6 wheels 8). Can't remember what else it includes, but it could be leather and xenons. :-/

The Direct Shift Gearbox is a Â£1,400 option.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A3 S-line info HERE


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

No brainer - the BMW is another car that oiks would take great pleasure in keying.

Get the R32 and then get the Milltek straight-through exhaust. No non-supercar makes a better noise


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

The bmw

However you may get a bit of grief with people keying that car as well :'(


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

Definitely the BMW, although the Golf would be quicker, the beemer is more refined.

Whats the story with people keying cars over there?
Anyone keyed my car and theyd never walk again.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Golf (IMHO)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Say it loud to yourself, "Golf or BMW?" "Golf or BMW? Â Obvious isn't it? ;D

Then think about how much time you spend actuLLY sitting in your car, in traffic, on the motorway, just pottering etc - ie not razzing it 10/10ths, where the Golfs qualities lay. Â BMW any time.

Any doubt, check out their respective residuals. Â 3 series Coupe (badged 4 Series) due for replacement 2006. Â Golf V is here now, with shipping volumes ramping, giving instant redundancy for Golf iV. Â Think about when you might come to trade it in the future. That's the real cost of ownership.

For all it's good reviews, you would still be buying an old model car, however nice to drive. Â And cloth seats? Â How old-fashioned. 

Personally I wouldn't go for the BMW autobox, but it's still a lovely package, and with the right tyres, in the right hands, more than swift enough for everyday driving.

I've had Golfs _and_ Â BMWs given envy stripes. That's got more to do with where you live/park. I wouldn't let that alter my decision  

Get yer bird to buy a Golf if you need a shopping hatch.

I am sure you'd be happy with either. Â Whatever the silly snipers say, BMW is still a permium brand.

Choices eh?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Choices indeed and I am still not sure. I will see how the negotiations go with the BMW today.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

If the major factor in your decision making process for your choice of car is if it will be keyed or vandalised I think I would rather move house and keep the TT . It won`t matter that much to the sub-humans who are so jealous of your pride and joy what you drive , they`ll still key it. So remove the problems from the equation and then drive what YOU want. Or spend the money on a garage/security/CCTV system if you don`t want to move. Seems highly likely that any decent motor be it TT/R32/BMW or whatever will get the same treatment. Everytime you close a door or shut a window in your area do you trap somebodys fingers ?. Move house.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I never have any problems where I live. It is a nice area with very little crime. I have problems when at work.

They have sold the BMW - back to the drawing board :-/


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

> Id go for the BMW, i drive one now all be it only a 318 coupe (you try to afford one on a police wage :'( ) Â But i love it, coming from a TT was a bit of a downer, but the BM is a great car. Â Id pick it over a golf anyday Â (oh and the golfs v6 are high targets like subaru and evo's for key robbings!!)
> Andy


I fully agree. After all Clarkson describes the BM engine as "as smooth as slipping in satin sheets with Roger Moore".

Wonder what Rodge thought of that? ;D

The Bm will handle better and have good brakes too!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Well I don't need to say what I went for ;D


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

You made the right choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I was having a drive of my fathers at the weekend (he got an Anthracite Grey one last week) and the cars reaction to the slightest of touches on the accelerator or tweaks of the steering wheel was brilliant. Certainly makes the TT feel heavy.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks M8

I loved the test drive and that was with someone sat next to me looking worried. Cannot wait to get it out on my own ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Fine choice - now go and get and Milltek straight-through exhaust


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Worrying thing is I have been looking already! ;D


----------



## 18me (Sep 25, 2003)

I know I'm a little late to give my 2 pence worth but you've made a good choice but the other wouldn't have been a bad choice even with the steptronic. If you had to have an auto then the BMW's is far better than the Audi's tiptronic.

I had a 330ci sport step just before I bought an R32 last year and it was a loverly looking car and very comfortable but for real kicks the R32 is just sublime. It will out handle (far batter than any other MK4 Golf) out brake (due to W8 brakes) and out perform the 330.
Above all that I know the 6cyl BMW engines have an extremely good reputation but the R32 has the best sounding V6 this side of a 996 with sports exhaust. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hey 18me,

Like the kitchen stuff. Is there a discount for Forum members and do you mail order?

I need some more Global knives.


----------



## 18me (Sep 25, 2003)

> Hey 18me,
> 
> Like the kitchen stuff. Â Is there a discount for Forum members and do you mail order?
> 
> I need some more Global knives.


I could sort something out but unfortunately not much on Global as I've trimmed these prices down to be the cheapest Global knives supplier in the UK, mainly as a sort of loss leader. Saying that let me know what you are interested in and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------

